# any info ?



## mikmis (Jan 20, 2008)

dug these up a while back and was wondering is anyone had any information on them .the spoon has an eagle ,what looks like mountains with the sun setting behind them and two sheffs of wheat.between the eagle and the mountains it says ohio.on the back there is a shield with 13 stars and 7bars .wm rogers & sons. the fork says med dept.usa with g.m. stamped at the end im not sure what the g.m. stands for thanks.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 20, 2008)

back of the spoon


----------



## mikmis (Jan 20, 2008)

one more of the front of the spoon


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool! I have one similar to the eagle one but don't know anything about it either. Is yours sterling?


----------



## mikmis (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks jane i think the spoon was silver plated copper and the fork is solid silver


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 21, 2008)

I found mine under the floorboards of a house in Greenville NY. It's marked sterling and is pretty nice. Your fork is really interesting, could it be civil war?


----------



## mikmis (Jan 21, 2008)

i found the fork in an outhouse for a bording house for railroad workers .they were building the northwestern and pacific railroad up over corona pass (rollins pass),along with some nice bottles and table ware.the fork cane from a different area but i dont think its civil war unless maby one of the guys working at a mine up here was in the civil war and brought it with him.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 21, 2008)

yours is realy nice jane does it have a date on it?


----------



## mikmis (Jan 21, 2008)

came out of the same outhouse im guessing it was right around the toc but im not sure.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 21, 2008)

anyone know if it was pressed or blown?


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Michael, no dates on my spoon. Just "Army & Navy" and military stuff. 
 Really nice glass/vase! You find some great stuff.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 22, 2008)

One of the bowl.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 22, 2008)

And the rear.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone know what the design represents?


----------



## deer4x4 (Jan 22, 2008)

i can say the swords and anchor navy and can say that the cross canons are from the artillery it is still the same today i was in artillery back in 1982 and they are the same on my uniform as on the spoon i would be quessin that the spoon was from military and the swords crossed was horse regement but that is a quess but the cannons i know are artillery also i would say that the stuff on the face of spoon is what they carried infantry back in the civil war era  canteen,ruck sack,mail pouch,sabre, spurs, hat, rifle, check out some old time civil war flicks and pictures you will be able to identify the articles on the spoon and that would give you a closer time frame  nice  find bob


----------



## Shagnasty (Jan 22, 2008)

mikmis       the mountian sun and wheat scene is the great seal of ohio


----------



## mikmis (Jan 22, 2008)

wow jane that spoon has almost every patriotic image there is on it thats so cool .the liberty bell ,a liberty cap .the flags, the union shield ,eagles .i can make out a couple letters of the maker do you know what the rest of it is on the back mabe we can figuer out the age of yours. mine is stamped with a patent date but i want to see if anyone can guess the age .heres another copper object i found up there its stampes with the word colonial on the back.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks for the info shag i would of never guessed that .thats exactly what it looks like[].


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 22, 2008)

Michael, I didn't mean to hijack your thread. Wow that butterfly is neat.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Michael, Does the butterfly have any clasp works or pins on the back? Colonial Silver is still in business although their foray into to the world of jewelry failed miserably. Your piece is from 1889 to about 1903.

 Jane your spoon is a souvenir from an Army Navy Game or drill. Check ans see when the game was played in Ohio and you will have your date. They were played the first Saturday after Thanksgiving at in Philly  but some were played at college stadiums. The first one was in  1890 so that would be a great place to start.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks cap. I found the spoon in Greenville NY ( Catskill Mts/Hudson Valley area) so I checked when the game was played in NY. It was at West Point in 1890 and not again until 1930 when it was played at Yankee Stadium.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks warren,i also found two d.fuelscher central city colo.hutches right next to the copper piece.i heard from a cpl of guys in the colo club that they(the fuelschers ) were only made in 1882 and 1883. i need to pick up the colo hutch book one of these days[].heres the back of that butterfly it is stamped on the half round part that is sticking up but i cant get a clear pic of it .


----------



## mikmis (Jan 23, 2008)

another angle


----------



## mikmis (Jan 23, 2008)

i have to tell you this one freaked me out a little it was a dump on the side of a hill i got quite a few bottles from there .but the spot where this came from apeared to be a suitecase full of womens things .i found a clock but it was rusted almost completly away ,a bone hair clip that was carved with fancy scroll work .alot of glass indian trade beeds .the clasp and hinge was still there but most of the cloth had rotted away.i just couldnt help but wonder why all this nice stuff was thrown in the trash like that .


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmmm, anyone's wife gone "missing"? Did you look around for bones?


----------



## mikmis (Jan 23, 2008)

no bones jane but i definatly thought i was going to find some. just had a creepy feeling the whole time i was digging there.[]


----------

